
What if we replace politicans with randomly selected people? - torrance
https://www.ted.com/talks/brett_hennig_what_if_we_replaced_politicians_with_randomly_selected_people?language=en
======
chewz
Solar Lottery - Philip K. Dick

[https://g.co/kgs/ThLkLC](https://g.co/kgs/ThLkLC)

[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Solar_Lottery](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Solar_Lottery)

